
How about STEW as an acronym for Y Combinator Startup News? - vlad

======
vlad
How about STEW ? STartup nEWs. It sounds delicious, it's easy to type, and
it's easy to say! Toss in one gradient somewhere, and we're all set!

Or STEWY, to get the Y in there?

Plus, it's from a place called Y Combinator, and a STEW combines many
ingredients...

"I read about it on Stew last night." "Was it good?" "Yes."

------
rms
I like news.yc

~~~
pg
That's what we call it internally.

------
joshwa
my bookmark is labeled "YCN"

